# Casting Sugar - White Molds?



## xtower (Jan 18, 2008)

I have been working with sugar for about the last 3 months and I have tried many new things but the one thing I can't seem to figure out is how to make white casts of liquid sugar (I saw this on the food network challenge). By the time I bring it to temp, it always takes on some color and any mixture of colors will not give me the WHITE cast I am looking for. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to Chef Talk, xTower. You'd probably get the right audience for this question if you post it in the Professional Pastry forum.

Good luck with your quest!

Mezzaluna


----------



## xtower (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Mezzaluna. Sorry for the newbie mistake but I wasn't sure if I should post there being that I am not a professional pastry chef myself.

Thanks again!


----------

